# atv mud ride video ( tug hill NY )



## Blaze (Aug 1, 2009)

hey guys , I have a vid I made after seeing and reading on here for a few months I got inspired by this forum to try some deep mud and water , I didnt like it before because im a neat freak and like to keep my rides nice but I went out and got a brute and some wheels and tires and the rest is history...any way thanks guys and enjoy the vid.

PS> Im the one on the green brute with the 2up box on back.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

looks fun, some of them water crossings got kinda deep for no snorkles


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

Looks like some fun riding. How is the riding access on Tug hill? I heard they were shutting down some of the trails. A couple of friends and I have been thinking of making the drive out there to do some riding but don't know much about the trails out there.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

08GreenBrute said:


> looks fun, some of them water crossings got kinda deep for no snorkles


:agreed:

Now it looks like it is time for Snorkels.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

awsome video!!! yeah you might be snorkeling that thing before long!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Cool Vid!!! Now go ahead an put em thru tha center..


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

Yep thats how it all begins...pretty soon you'll need snorks, then an after market exhaust, then a programmer, etc.....the list never stops, but thats why we love it. Hey i don't NEED more power...I just WANT more power!:rockn:


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

Blaze, good video! Check out www.trailrex.com if it's not to far from you it's worth going to. We will be there with 6 cats and many other bikes!

-Marty


----------



## Blaze (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys , I thought about snorks but i dont really ride that deep , we happen to see a water hole and tried it out , I did however wish i bought 27'' tires instead of 25'' but the 589's MS do work well in every type of riding I do , I just finished a honda rancher with some executioners that i might snokel out.


----------



## Blaze (Aug 1, 2009)

snipe523 said:


> Looks like some fun riding. How is the riding access on Tug hill? I heard they were shutting down some of the trails. A couple of friends and I have been thinking of making the drive out there to do some riding but don't know much about the trails out there.


 
actually we have more trails then ever after a finall board meeting , the only thing we lost up here were our DEC truck trails , we even have a pay to ride complete trail system with over 250 miles of trails and we are trying to extend them to over 500 miles , check out tughillwheelers.com


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Blaze said:


> Thanks for the comments guys , I thought about snorks but i dont really ride that deep , we happen to see a water hole and tried it out , I did however wish i bought 27'' tires instead of 25'' but the 589's MS do work well in every type of riding I do , I just finished a honda rancher with some executioners that i might snokel out.


 
any water hole for a factory intake on a brute is deep lol


----------



## mississippimud3 (Mar 25, 2009)

Doesn't the helmet get in the way of the beer to mouth transfer. Just curious...


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

..beer mouth transfer...stellar, LMFAO


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Good video Blaze:bigok:

Keep them coming.


----------



## Blaze (Aug 1, 2009)

thanks , we are ridin again next weekend so maybe I can get stuck this time.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

he said wow that was funny. good video blaze


----------

